
The History of the Honey Trap - markbnine
http://www.foreignpolicy.com/articles/2010/03/12/the_history_of_the_honey_trap?page=full
======
sethg
I find it interesting that in the majority of examples given in this article,
the alleged honey trap didn’t actually gather any intelligence.

------
gojomo
_Please tell us about the time you most successfully hacked some (non-
computer) system to your advantage._

~~~
eru
Why did you put this into italics?

~~~
subud
It's a quote from the YC application:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/s2010form>

~~~
eru
Thanks. I knew that I read that sentence before.

